# Medición de THD limitando la frecuencia de respuesta



## sebastian_severino (Feb 9, 2009)

alguien me lo podría explicar?¡¡. porque mirando los cuadros donde muestra la distorsión vs. potencias aparecen en algunos casos especificado con una frecuencias de respuesta máxima que gracias a esto muestran menor distorsión que con el mismo sin ningún tipo de filtro. cual es real?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2009)

sebastian_severino dijo:
			
		

> alguien me lo podria esplicar?¡¡. porque mirando los cuadros donde muestra la distorcion vs. potencias aparesen en algunos casos especificado con una frecuencias de respuesta maxima que gracias a esto muestran menor distorcion que con el mismo sin ningun tipo de filtro. cual es real?



No es la frecuencia de respuesta máxima, sino *la frecuencia a la cual se realiza la medida de la distorsión*. La THD es variable con la frecuencia de operación del amplificador, por varios motivos, pero  principalmente por que a mayores frecuencias existe menor realimentación negativa global para corregirla (por que disminuye la ganancia en lazo abierto). Si no entendes esto, no te hagas problema, pero la frecuencia que indican es lo que te dije arriba.

A menos que se especifique otra cosa, la THD se mide a 1 KHz.

Saludos!


----------



## sebastian_severino (Feb 10, 2009)

lo entendi bien pero no es lo que digo porque seguro me esplique mal para eso pongo unos ejemplos tomasdos de un integrado

gracias.

 El de la izquierda muestra la distorcion vs. frecuencia y especifica que no tiene filtros y el de la derecha muestra la distorcion a un 1khz vs. watt. como veran al tener ese filtro limitando el ancho de banda a menos de 80khz posee menor distorcion (0.0035) que el otro a la misma potencia y frecuencia sin el filtro (0.007). espero que me entiendan.


saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2009)

Ahhhh! De que chip es? Por que no es muy coherente, a menos que haya otro parámetro que no estamos considerando. Las frecuencias que constituyen la mayor parte de la THD, llegan hasta la sexta o septima armónica, y operando a 1 KHz, estas armónicas están muy por debajo de los 80 KHz (que dicho sea de paso, solo especifican el ancho de banda, pero no dan los límites entre los cuales se toma ese BW), así que no debería haber variación entre uno y otro esquema. De todas formas, a esos niveles de distorsión, la variación es marginal (sep, ya sé que es del 50%, pero el 50% de nada...es nada).

Si podés, posteá el datasheet completo para ver las notas que suelen agregar a los gráficos.

Saludos!


----------



## sebastian_severino (Feb 10, 2009)

el chip es el lm1876 pero no me importa solo era un ejemplo aca te paso el de amplificador a transistores de silicon chip que no creo que no sea confiable como veras no coincide para nada la thd y lo que cambia  es la espesificacion de el ancho de banda (bw)

saludos 
gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2009)

Sep...ya me dí cuenta. El problema es que los gráficos que estas viendo no son de THD sino de THD+N, es decir, distorsión mas ruido (N->Noise), por eso, cuando le aplicas un filtro que limita el ancho de banda te disminuye la THD+N. El ruido "electrónico" es ruido blanco, que tiene una densidad espectral de potencia uniforme con la frecuencia, por eso, al cortar en 80 KHz estas disminuyendo el valor en el gráfico, por que estas "apagando" el ruido en las octavas superiores por el uso del filtro.

Saludos!


----------



## sebastian_severino (Feb 11, 2009)

muchisimas gracias¡¡¡ por curiosidad al medir la thd+n cuanto puede aumentar en porcentaje corespecto al mismo midiendo solo la thd teniendo en cuanta un bajo nivel de ruido.


saludos¡¡¡

gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2009)

sebastian_severino dijo:
			
		

> muchisimas gracias¡¡¡ por curiosidad al medir la thd+n cuanto puede aumentar en porcentaje corespecto al mismo midiendo solo la thd teniendo en cuanta un bajo nivel de ruido.
> 
> saludos¡¡¡
> 
> gracias



No tengo la mas palida idea, por que el ruido depende no solo del diseño y componentes del amplificador, sino de la resistencia de la fuente de señal y otras cosas menos importantes. Tenes que calcular el ruido en tus condiciones de operación para saber esto, y no es algo muy simple.

Lo que quieren mostrar con esos gráficos es que la distorsión en este chip está cerca del umbral de ruido del amplificador, pero a esos niveles...es una cuestión metafórica. No podes escuchar uno u otro nivel de THD y ruido, aunque puedas medirlo.

Saludos!


----------



## sebastian_severino (Feb 11, 2009)

gracias de nuevo¡¡¡


saludos.


----------

